# Turkey calls



## GrandRiverBassman

New to spring turkey (shot two while deer hunting in the fall) and was wondering on preference for types of calls. Without over-doing it, how many calls should i carry? Should I just go with this primos starter kit and take all three into the woods? I'll be pretty much right under a flock and won't have to call from long distance. Thanks for the help.


----------



## krustymc223

...Two fall season turkeys??. . . Separate seasons?


----------



## M.Magis

Box is easiest of the three, but the slate isn’t hard either. Diaphragm can take years to really master, but you can make proficient calls with a few months practice. I’d just start with the box, and a slate. FYI, setting up under a flock rarely works out well. It’s far better to set up 100 yards or so off and try to call them in.


----------



## garhtr

Get proficient with a diaphragm just in case you are forced to hunt in wet conditions it will be by far the most weather proof of the three.
I love my old Lynch box most days especially on pressured birds , I tend to call tooo often with a diaphragm but some days calling too frequently won't hurt your chances, depends on the day.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## caseyroo

If you are that confident about hunting them right off the roost then really no need to call. I would get in very early and ambush them upon fly down. If you have scouted them, and know which way they tend to travel then position will be more important than calling. Let the hens do the work for you. However, if just starting to call, as stated before in terms of ease: box, slate, and then diaphragm. Box will be loudest and most productive in windy conditions, slate will provide most versatility with ease, and diaphragm most beneficial if solo hunting, and when bird is in close. In my opinion, the biggest mistake most novice turkey hunters make is they call too much, and too loud. Listen when your in the woods, and think about that when calling. Mimic what you hear. Much like deer, they don't walk around all day grunting and snorting; same can be said about birds and yelping!


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

krustymc223 said:


> ...Two fall season turkeys??. . . Separate seasons?


'14&'16


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Just get a mouth call and have at it, practice makes perfect and by spring season you should be good to go. Try multiple diaframs. Very versatile call once you learn. Warning.... your wife and kids, if that's the case, will not like you for awhile.. haha! That's what I did back in 1982 when we were harvesting maybe 600 birds a year statewide. Haven't looked back. Good luck.


----------



## krustymc223

GrandRiverBassman said:


> '14&'16


Thank you, good job.


----------



## Snook

Mouth calls pretty tough to use for most. And to sound really good even tougher.. lol Box and slate calls best for beginners. I prefer the slate(aka pot call)over the box just because it's easier to tone it down. Listen to some turkey talk on tape or video and practice mimicking those sounds.


----------



## weasel

I use slate and glass calls. there easy to learn to use. I use 3 or 4 different ones then figure out which the birds react to the best. and never go out before season and call to them big mistake a lot of people do. as far as mouth calls I have never been able to get them down and I have tried all different types.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Bring it on! Let's go!


----------



## ruffhunter

cedar Scratch Box is my go to 99%. I think i got a glass pot for rain days. even then i still use the scratch with a rain jacket tented up to keep it dry.


----------

